# Ưu, nhược điểm của đèn ngủ gốm sứ là gì?



## gomsubaokhanh (28/12/21)

Giữa vô vàn các dòng đèn ngủ hiện nay, bạn phân vân không biết loại đèn nào phù hợp với không gian nhà mình? Cùng điểm qua 3 loại đèn ngủ cao cấp nhất 2022 và so sánh sự tiện lợi của các mẫu đèn này ra sao nhé!

Chiếc đèn ngủ hiện nay không chỉ có công năng thắp sáng, mà chúng còn được biết nhiều với tác dụng trang trí, nâng tầm không gian sống của gia đình. Ánh sáng và sự sang trọng của những chiếc đèn ngủ cao cấp sẽ biến căn phòng sang trọng và ấn tượng hơn bao giờ hết.

Hôm nay, Bảo Khánh sẽ liệt kê 3 loại đèn ngủ cao cấp, đồng thời đưa ra những so sánh để bạn đưa ra được sự lựa chọn tốt nhất cho gia đình mình nhé!




Đèn ngủ cao cấp gốm sứ

Một chiếc đèn ngủ cao cấp cần đáp ứng được những yêu cầu về cả công năng và thẩm mỹ. Ngoài nhu cầu sử dụng, chiếc đèn cần hài hòa với phong cách kiến trúc tổng thể của cả không gian.

Đèn ngủ cao cấp gốm sứ tốt nhất hiện nay đến từ làng gốm Bát Tràng trứ danh. Các sản phẩm nơi đây sở hữu lớp men bí truyền và công thức làm gốm độc đáo qua hàng trăm năm, hình thành lớp xương gốm với độ bền tuyệt hảo.

Ưu điểm của đèn ngủ cao cấp gốm sứ
Nung trong nhiệt độ hơn 1000 độ C nên tuổi thọ đèn cao, lên tới hàng chục năm.
Mẫu mã, kiểu dáng đa dạng từ vẽ màu, khảm chai, khắc tỉa hay đắp nổi, phù hợp với nhiều không gian khác nhau.
Lớp men đặc trưng, kháng nước, độ mới cao. Màu không phai mờ theo thời gian, dễ dàng vệ sinh và không bị bám bụi.
Mang vẻ đẹp văn hóa, truyền thống và nghệ thuật Việt.
Mang vẻ đẹp độc bản do được làm hoàn toàn thủ công.

Giá thành hợp lý, được chia ra nhiều phân khúc khác nhau, đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu của người tiêu dùng.
Khả năng tinh chỉnh ánh sáng hợp lý, độ tỏa nhẹ nhàng, hài hòa, thay đổi diện mạo không gian.

Nhược điểm đèn ngủ gốm sứ
Sản phẩm nổi tiếng nên đèn ngủ cao cấp bằng gốm sứ xuất hiện nhiều mặt hàng nhái, chất sứ kém chất lượng. Nếu không phải người hay chơi đồ gốm sứ thì rất khó phân biệt. Vì thế cần tìm địa chỉ uy tín để mua hàng.

Xem thêm: So sánh 3 loại đèn ngủ cao cấp nhất 2022


----------

